# So out of my league



## gutchiana (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello all! I have a wild pigeon that has been hanging around our house for the past few days. I am not a bird expert (as I am sure is pretty obvious to you all ) but it looks like it is an adult pigeon. It walks just fine and it grooms itself but I haven't seen it fly. I don't think there is anything wrong with it's wings, at least nothing obvious, but he just sticks real close to the house. I can get fairly close to him and I put out some wild bird food that I had but there are a den of foxes nearby and I don't really want to wake up to feathers all over my yard. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. And if I put this thread in the wrong spot I am sorry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If he isn't flying then something is wrong. Either he is injured, whether it shows or not, or he is sick. Maybe a pet or from someones loft and is lost? Can you post a pic of the bird? If he isn't flying then he isn't safe out there.


----------



## gutchiana (Nov 3, 2013)

*pics hopefully*

































The one with his wing out he was stretching. I have another of the other side.


----------



## gutchiana (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## gutchiana (Nov 3, 2013)

Jay3 we are up in southern Maine, so if you are still in MA we are close!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, I'm still in Mass. Near to the R.I. border. 
He looks like a homer. His profile is that of a homing pigeon. But no band, huh? I'm guessing that he has gotten lost or injured and can't make it home. Can you catch him somehow? Maybe with seeds? He won't be able to get along out there.
Actually, it does look as though he has injured his right wing. See how he holds it lower than the other? Could be broken or injured somehow.


----------



## gutchiana (Nov 3, 2013)

I can try to catch him but I don't know what to do with him from there.......


----------

